# Discuss Dragonforce



## Rilvor (Mar 12, 2008)

So. This band was largely unnoticed until they appeared in Guitar Hero. So you could say a video game made a band famous. Somehow very ironic. Moving right along, Dragonforce is a widely split band, as far as people's tastes seem to go. Some people like their music, others despise it.

Most claims to dislike are the following:
1. Their vocals are so high pitched 
2. All their songs sound the same instrumentally
3. All their songs use the same lyric themes
4. Their live performances aren't exactly sterling

So. Let's analyze these.

The first one is a claim of personal taste really. It has no say on how the band is, as a band.

The second one, is admittedly somewhat true. A few of their songs sound very similar. However they do have different songs, some of which aren't even fast songs like their usual performance. I often see this one claimed. The amusing thing is the supposed non existence of their songs which do sound different. Further inquiry has usually resulted in my finding that those in question making said claims, often haven't even listened to one full album. * Do stop making fools of yourselves, you cannot make a claim for all songs if you haven't heard them all *. It seems people using this claim "hate on" Dragonforce for no other reason than * It is currently "cool" to hate on Dragonforce. * some sort of fad, it seems.

The third is very valid, a lot of their lyrics do use the same themes. This alone, sets the band as a personal taste band, rather than a widely popular band. Their music will appeal to audiences that _ like these kinds of lyrics _

I have watched some videos of their live performances, and from what I have seen, they could be doing better. They tend to be lively, but I think they should probably lay off the drinking of alcohol while performing.

In my personal view, I find them not a bad band really. Their music tends to be good in small doses. Say, a song or two every other day.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 12, 2008)

I have two of their albums (have had for a while now), and I didn't know they were in Guitar Hero...

I agree, they're good in small doses every so often.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2008)

I think they're rather "meh." They do use a lot of the same conventions when writing songs, along with chord progressions, etc. They deviate to do "slow" songs, but even the slow songs begin to sound alike.

Also, people worship Herman Li because he plays really fast, but I believe that there are many much better guitarists out there. He plays fast, yes, but what he plays is just basic stuff, sped up. He also doesn't seem to attempt to try new things when writing music. Eventually, one can go "okay, he's going to do a little fast part _here_, with _this_ relationship to the backing instrumentation." I'm not discounting the work it takes to play fast, but that doesn't replace good writing. I do, however, like some of the interesting sounds he works in to his playing (as long as he doesn't do them frequently enough to become annoying).

I don't mind the vocal tone, as a lot of bands I listen to get pretty up there, such as James LaBrie of Dream Theater. Dragonforce's  lyrics get cheesy after a bit, however, and vocals are, again, predicatable.

I can't really comment on the live performance. I can comment that they were pretty well-known before Guitar Hero. That's why they're in Guitar Hero. 

So overall, I agree: okay in small doses. Plus, the guitar playing is a good benchmark to shoot for in my own playing, which I'll probably reach eventually. It sure as hell won't be the last benchmark, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2008)

I just don't like them because it sounds like they are trying to be a little like the 1970's  and 80's band.

That's my opinion on the mater. I don't mind listening to them on the radio, but I am not going to pay money to see them in concert or for their CDs. I agree they could do better, but my opinion on the matter, they could do a little better without trying to sould like Whitesnake, Heart, Led Zepplin and a few other Classic Rock bands.

Yes the SAME song over and over again get's old...-draws out Knife by the name of "Fluffy" and hits self with handle-. I doubt that their stardom will last much longer if the Progressive chords of their songs are too alike. X.x


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonforce taught me that you can play the same song for three albums, as long as you play really really fast.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 12, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Dragonforce taught me that you can play the same song for three albums, as long as you play really really fast.



thus, exhibit A of the bold text in my post.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonforce really got popular after Fury of the Storm was used in a YTMND, and it was really fan demand to get Dragonforce in a Guitar Hero game that led to Activision actually doing it.  So really, that's where it started, though I won't deny GH3 has given them a sudden upswing in popularity.

Listening to a Dragonforce album for me is like forgoing a well-prepared dinner for a big tub of ice cream.  No real depth or innovation, and not particularly good for you(r broadening of your musical horizons), but fuck it, ice cream tastes goooood...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why draw something out when a sentence will work just fine?

I could elaborate, but that's what it boils down to.

(Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIleK5CRcjo needs to be brought up in every serious Dragonforce discussion.)


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

I like them, but I got so burnt out on their music I can't listen to them anymore.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 12, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double Fail for using a famous video associated with the current fad, as well as missing the point of what I've outlined about this band. Infact, Triple Fail for attempting to point out something already discussed in detail. While we're at it, do you usually state the obvious/what has already been said just before, are you just stupid, or do you not even read the posts in threads and immediately post a reply based on the title?

I'm not much of a Dragonforce fan, even though I like it, I find their music very tiring very quickly. However I do love tearing into what I deem idiocy. It's entertaining for me D:


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a pretentious cunt must be awesome, huh? 

You gave your opinions, and I gave mine, trying to be short, sweet and to the point. But apparently I wasn't supposed to do that. _My bad._ Hopefully this will satisfy your NEED to have a _*SERIOUS*_ conversation about something as mundane as Dragonforce (God forbid anyone have fun on the internet),  I don't like the band, even after hearing a vast majority of their songs. To me, they don't sound all that different, and after just a few, they sound the same. If you want to continue to argue that my opinions is based on any sort of 'fad' for hating Dragonforce, feel free to do so. I didn't like them before it became cool.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 13, 2008)

corny, boring, and well just plain corny. They dont suck. They are a talented group of dudes. But when i hear them i wanna eat a cheese log.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 13, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Yep. Now dance puppet, it is 3:46 am and I require entertainment!

2. You gave your opinion, after I invalidated it as a * bullshit * claim in my first post. "All their songs sound the same" is very much incorrect, having taken the time to actually listen to _ every song _ (As painful as that was sometimes). Oh shit, serious discussion in a specific discussion thread? The mind boggles.

If, as you claim, to have "Heard a majority", (11 out of 20 [just an example, I haven't actually counted how many there are] does not qualify for a majority opinion) you wouldn't make a fool out of yourself by not reading the following, apparently:



			
				 Rilvor's First Post here said:
			
		

> The second one, is admittedly somewhat true. A few of their songs sound very similar. However they do have different songs, some of which aren't even fast songs like their usual performance. I often see this one claimed. The amusing thing is the supposed non existence of their songs which do sound different.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 13, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 13, 2008)

They have like two slow songs that nobody listens to (Dawn over a New World and that other one).  Other than that, their songs really do sound pretty much the same. >.>


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 13, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 13, 2008)

Lobar said:
			
		

> They have like two slow songs that nobody listens to (Dawn over a New World and that other one).  Other than that, their songs really do sound pretty much the same. >.>



Well let's see what I got for a list of songs which aren't the usual hit guitar chords and slam drums as fast as possible:
1. Dawn Over a New World
2. Trail of Broken Hearts (ugh Emo-Force)
3.  Starfire ( I actually like this one, the piano work is lovely)

Like I said, this band will do better for people who like the same themes, and well..anyone that gets off whenever they hear stupidly fast guitar work.


----------



## Kelvrin (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I like the CD tracks better than the live. However, there are only a few songs worth listening to. Fury of the Storm, Soldiers of the Wasteland, Through the Fire and the Flames, and Dawn over a New World (even if he does sound a little mega-death'ish in the opening lyrics. "Its turning black, no looking back")

Btw, getting a little quote-happy up there?


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't really listen to them, not really my style.  But I think the lyrics are my favorite part of that band.  I give them props for having a sense of humor.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

I have only heard two of their songs.. The both have a fast tempo and is great for some hardcore gaming. Can't give any real analysis and opinion on them. I don't like vocals that are like theirs though, I like being able to understand the lyrics and feel them instead of just hear it.

-Onyx


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 14, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I have only heard two of their songs.. The both have a fast tempo and is great for some hardcore gaming. Can't give any real analysis and opinion on them. I don't like vocals that are like theirs though, I like being able to understand the lyrics and feel them instead of just hear it.
> 
> -Onyx



No offense, but it is not hard to understand what the singer is saying at all. Now converge, thats a vocalist that you cannot understand.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> * It is currently "cool" to hate on Dragonforce. *some sort of fad, it seems.



And it's currently cool and 'non-conformist' to go against the majority, regardless of how right they are, for the sake of looking mysterious and refined amongst your peers; but realistically, you're just making yourself look like a complete ass amongst everybody else, especially Walmart pharmacists, in the long run. Double standards, *lol*.

[align=center]*DRAGONFORCE = ANUSGAY

THEIR FANS = ANUSGAYER, NARCISSISTIC, ANGRY MCDONALDS CASHIERS*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrbxZPPD9hI[/youtube]
[/align]


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah yes, double standards, broad generalizations, assumptions, deceit, obvious-ness, and general retardation. Things society cannot live without.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'm a fag.



Yeah, we know.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2008)

Whatever you say <3


Anyone else, care to discuss this band?


----------



## Emil (Mar 14, 2008)

I listen to DragonForce before I draw a fantasy theme. It puts me in the right mindset, because the lyrics are D&D nerdgasm. Other than that, I really dont listen to them at all. They get annoying after to much though x.x Id rather listen to Sonata Arctica or somebody else >.>


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2008)

Ditto that Emil. I also sometimes listen to em when I want something different. But otherwise, I much prefer some Finntroll or Epica for my metal.


----------



## Darius (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't bothered to read through this thread very well, so sorry if someone mentioned it. Is is just me though or does EVERY speed/power metal band sound almost the exact same? I was over at a friends and he was listening to Rhapsody or something, and I would have sworn to you it was dragonforce. These bands would be much better if the vocals weren't absolute shit. It's always the same generic bullshit.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2008)

Eh, originality died a long time ago. Everything there is to sing about, has already been done. Twice or more. These days you can turn on a radio and not even know who is playing anymore, because they all sound the same.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 15, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Eh, originality died a long time ago. Everything there is to sing about, has already been done. Twice or more. These days you can turn on a radio and not even know who is playing anymore, because they all sound the same.



On the radio yes. But there are some fantastic and original things happening in the underground. Some examples of original things

Fantomas(mike pattons cartoon-ish, thrashy, and goofy side project)

Neurosis and isis(inovators of the post metal and sludge movement)

Cephalic carnage(joke, death/grind prog metal.)

LIMP BIZKIT(TEH BESTBAND EVAR!!??)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Dragonforce goes far beyond the problem of lack of originality in music.

Try this experiment: sing the lyrics to "Through the Fire and Flames" to any other Dragonforce song. In 90% of cases, the words will line up perfectly with the music. That is the sign that a band truly sucks.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 15, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> On the radio yes. But there are some fantastic and original things happening in the underground. Some examples of original things
> 
> Fantomas(mike pattons cartoon-ish, thrashy, and goofy side project)
> 
> ...



Yes. Mike Patton = talent. I have to say though, half of his projects are usually goofy. xp 

I haven't heard enough of Dragonforce to really say too much about them, but from what I've heard I'm not really impressed. Eh, their vocals especially kind of annoy me.. >> Haha.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 15, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> ShaneO))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, that is true but fantomas might be his goofiest, well next to mr bungle mabey.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 15, 2008)

I never really took the time to listen to them, and from the sounds of it I'm not missing much.


----------

